# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  شبکه کردن پرینتر با ip

## sahar_hobab

سلام دوستان
تو شبکه ای که دومینه ، پرینترم شبکه بود ولی الان پورت usb خراب شده می خواستم بدونم 
چطوری میشه از طریق ip شبکه اش کرد که بشه استفاده کنم
اصلا می شه؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنید. :چشمک:

----------


## vbnovin

بسییار راحت پیشنهاد می کنم از کتاب شبکه هنرستان بهره بگیردید بسیار مفید خواهد بود 

گزینه share را بر روی پرینتر انتخاب کنید و ....

----------


## eram_rayaneh

ابتدا روی سیستمی که پرینتربه آن متصل است ببینید پرینترعلامت share دارد ( عکس دست زیر اسم پرینتراست ) اگربود ip سیستم روبردارید ودر نوار آدرس دیگرسیستمها آنرا تایپ کنیدمثلاً 192.168.0.100\\
وقتی اسم پرینتر آمد کلیک راست کرده و connect رابزنید/اگر پرینتر روی سیستم shareنشده بود روی اسم پرینتر کلیک راست کرد و sharing and security راانتخاب کنید

----------


## sahar_hobab

نوار آدرس کجا؟

----------


## sahar_hobab

این کارو کردم اما فایده نداشت ،این پرینتر از قبل شبکه بود ولی حالا چون پورت usb خراب شده 
نمی شه ازش استفاده کرد
شنیدم از طریق ip می شه اما این روشی که گفتید فایده نداشت یعنی error نمی ده اما
پرینت هم نمی گیره انگار تو حافظه اش می مونه

----------


## cybercoder

> ولی حالا چون پورت usb خراب شده نمی شه ازش استفاده کرد


به صورت فیزیکی اگه خراب شده باشه که اشتراک گذاری فایده ای نداره مثل این میمونه که ماشینت استارت نمیزنه و شما راننده اش رو عوض کنی!

----------


## sahar_hobab

نمی دونم
اما قبلا این کارو کردن
از طریق ip پرینترو شبکه کردن
انگار پرینتر و مثل یه سیستم توی شبکه معرفی کردن و یه ای پی بهش اختصاص دادن 
یعنی هیچ کس اینو نشنیده :اشتباه:  :ناراحت:

----------


## amir.azimi2000

با سلام .

چرا این امر شدنی است ، ولی باید ابتدا امکانات را بررسی کرد .
وقتی که چاپگری را از طریق کابل Usb و یا کابل پارالل به یک کامپیوتر متصل میکنیم برای اینکه دیگر کامپیوترهای داخل شبکه هم بتوانند از آن استفاده کنند باید آنرا Share کرد و بقیه داستان که خودتان ظاهرا مطلعید .
ولی بعضی چاپگرها هم این قابلیت را دارند که مستقیما به نود شبکه متصل شوند و به کامپیوترهای داخل آن شبکه سرویس دهند . در این گونه مواقع بسته به نوع شبکه موجود ، یا باید برای آن چاپگر آی.پی تنظیم کرد و یا درصورت وجود DHCP SERVER چاپگر اتوماتیک آی.پی میگیرد (که البته بهتر است در هرصورت آی.پی استاتیک تعریف کرد) بعد از آن در کامپیوترهای دیگر باید از طریق Add Printer اقدام کرد و گزینه TCP/IP را انتخاب کرد سپس آدرس و یا همان آی.پی چاپگر ، نوع و مدل آن ، و سی.دی درایور آن و به همین راحتی میتوانید یک چاپگر شبکه ای را نصب و از آن سرویس بگیرید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## sahar_hobab

سلام
مرسی از راهنماییت
خوب مشکلم از اینجاست که چطوری میشه  ای پی رو معرفی کرد
 از روی خود پرینتر میشه این کارو کرد
یا از روی سرور باید این کارو کرد؟

----------


## cybercoder

اصلا این پرینتر شما پورت برای اتصال به شبکه داره ؟

----------


## sahar_hobab

آره داره
می دونید واسه شبکه کردن پرینتر، از خود پرینتر باید ای پی وارد کرد یا نه؟

----------


## cybercoder

> می دونید واسه شبکه کردن پرینتر، از خود پرینتر باید ای پی وارد کرد یا نه؟


مارک و مدل پرینتر؟

----------


## amir.azimi2000

> آره داره
> می دونید واسه شبکه کردن پرینتر، از خود پرینتر باید ای پی وارد کرد یا نه؟


با سلام مجدد

 برای چاپگرهای قدیمی : باید توسط مدیر شبکه برای آن نودی که میخواهید چاپگر را متصل کنید آی.پی استاتیک تعریف شود .
برای چاپگرهای جدید : این چاپگرها دارای مانیتور (یا اصطلاحا ال.سی.دی) می باشند و از طریق کلیدهای مربوطه و صفحه مانیتور میتوان آی.پی تعریف کرد .

موفق باشید .

----------


## shahriyar3

> آره داره
> می دونید واسه شبکه کردن پرینتر، از خود پرینتر باید ای پی وارد کرد یا نه؟


سلام
اگر پرينتر شما از طريق يكي از نود هاي شبكه به سرور وصل باشه و dhcp در سرور شما فعال باشه بصورت اتوماتيك اون نود يه ip ميگيره 
ولي اگه فعال نيست يا شما ip هارو بصورت دستي براي nod ها در نظر گرفتين اينجا رو بخون
http://www.persianadmins.com/site/ar.../dhcp_no2.html

----------


## nima_8m

با سلام
برای به اشتراک گذاشتن پرینتر لزوما نباید آی پی بگیره و یا اگه آی پی گرفت به طریق دیگه نمیشه تو شبکه ازش استفاده کرد .شما پرینتر رو به یه کلاینت وصل کنید و مطمئن بشید رو کلاینت درست کار میکنه خوب حالا این پرینتر رو به اشتراک بذارید و سطح دسترسی رو برای یوزرها مشخص کنید برید روی کلاینتها و از قسمت شبکه به اون سیستم که پرینتر داره وصل شین و بعد باید پرینتر به اشتراک گذاشته شده رو ببینید اگه دیدید دابل کلیک کنید تا اتوماتیک اضافه شه دقت کنید این پرینتر دیفالت باشه اونوقتمیتونید از پرینتر استفاده کنید.

----------


## sahar_hobab

خودم تا آنجایی که می دونم روی خود پرینتر ای پی می دن وبعد از روی سیستم سرور .
بعدم از همه کلاینتا اونو شیر می کنن.

----------


## sahar_hobab

کسی نمی تونه دقیقا بهم بگه که چی کار کنم :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:

----------


## Mask

فقط کافیه به سیستمی که از طریق شبکه وصله آی پی بدی.
بعدش گتوی سیستمتو بزاری برابر با آی پی پرینتر.
به همین راحتی.
الان پرینتر من از طریق شبکه وصله.
موفق باشید

----------


## sahar_hobab

سلام عالی بود ممنونم :تشویق:

----------


## naserrezaee

تمام پرینترهایی که پورت شبکه دارند دارای یک ای پی دیفالت از کلاس c هستند ( داخل کاتالوگ پرینتر قید شده است) بعد اتصال فیزیکی پرینتر به سوییچ یا اتصال توسط کابل کراس به یک pc ، اینترنت اکسپلورر را باز کرده و در نوار آدرس آی پی دیفالت پرینتر را وارد کنید ( توجه داشته باشید که سیستمی که از طریق اون کانفیگ رو انجام میدید حتما دارای ساب نت مشترکی با آی پی دیفالت پرینتر داشته باشه) بعد از انجام این کار صفحه ای برای شما در بروزر نمایش داده خواهد شد که تمامی تنظیمات پرینتر در آن دیده می شود و قابل کانفیگ است.
نکته قابل توجه این است که بعد از نصب درایور پرینتر در قسمت تنظیمات پورت حتما ای پی جدید پرینتر را وارد نمائید.
موفق باشید

----------


## naserrezaee

> فقط کافیه به سیستمی که از طریق شبکه وصله آی پی بدی.
> بعدش گتوی سیستمتو بزاری برابر با آی پی پرینتر.
> به همین راحتی.
> الان پرینتر من از طریق شبکه وصله.
> موفق باشید


این روشی که شما فرمودید کاملا غیر اصولی است البته قبول دارم که با این کار جواب خواهید گرفت .
این کار فقط سیستم را وادار می کند پکیج هایی رو که مقصد آنها را نمی تواند پیدا کند به آی پی گتوی بفرستد و چون گتوی شما پرینتر است اگر آن پکیج حامل دیتاهای پرینتر باشد چاپ خواهخد شد ولی این امر برای شبکه هایی با چنیدن باعث بروز مشکل در شبکه خواهد شد. و همچنین فرض کنید سیستم شما در شبکه ای قرار دارد که از طریق روتر به شبکه دیگری متصل است حالا چطور می خواهید گتوی رو هم برای پرینتر و هم برای روتر تنظیم کنید و انتظار داشته باشید که هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نیاید.

----------


## sabz2com

با سلام به همگي ببخشيد بنده يه پرينتر كونيكا مينولتا c350 دارم پورت شبكه داره 
بلدم روي xp نصب كنم ولي روي سون نميتونم گم مي شم كسي هست راهنمايي كنه؟

----------

